# West Mids light bite/pint next Tuesday 28th The Sun Romsley



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
A few of us are meeting for a light bite/pint at The Sun Romsley near Halesowen at around 7:00pm as Matt (Hark) has tales about the bash I missed and Stu (Stu_tt) will be full of his pootle round a track in an Ariel Atom. So, if any folks fancy joining us then please add your name.
This is by the way a little extra meet to the one I have planed in Rugeley in August (26th) at the Red Lion @ Longdon Green.  Details of which I will post up in the next week or so.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I now have to come up with Clarkson-esque phrases and turn up with a distorted face !!! mind you, the latter is no problem !!

I'll pick you up Phill if required.

C'mon guys, let's turn up give Phill something to think about for jettisoning the best TTR I've ever seen......it ain't gonna be the same  

stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will be there.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

stu_tt said:


> I now have to come up with Clarkson-esque phrases and turn up with a distorted face !!! mind you, the latter is no problem !!
> 
> I'll pick you up Phill if required.
> 
> ...


Hi Stu,
I will do you a deal. You pick me up this time and you can rough it in my rental car in August. :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cant make this sorry as i will be at work until 7.30ish 

Have a pint on me..... although i aint paying :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Work is not being kind for that week...

I am in Scotland [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A bit far to stand in a pub and I don't have enough mods (nearly didn't have enough wheels)


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> stu_tt said:
> 
> 
> > I now have to come up with Clarkson-esque phrases and turn up with a distorted face !!! mind you, the latter is no problem !!
> ...


deal - but it will likely be a nail compared to your last ride......


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> A bit far to stand in a pub and I don't have enough mods (nearly didn't have enough wheels)


Hiya,
Try and make the meet in August then as at least it is a tad more towards your end of the playground.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm up for this  
cheers
jon


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Count me in guys !!!! by the way where is it ???? :twisted:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Address: 95, Bromsgrove Rd, Romsley, Halesowen, West Midlands, B62 0LA [map] [gmap]

it's on a road that runs virtually parallel to the M5.....and it's between J3 and J4, depending on where your coming from..... either way, if you can make it will be good to meet you.

stu


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi guys will try and make it not 100% shore i can yet.

DAZ 8)


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi guys will try and make it not 100% shore i can yet.
> 
> DAZ 8)


Will be great if you can make it mate - we'll be there any case so if you can fine, if you can't, no matter.

stu


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Glad there will be at least one MKII as I want to ask a few questions prior to buying one.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

My MKII Will be there, give it a spin if ya want !! :twisted:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Glad there will be at least one MKII as I want to ask a few questions prior to buying one.


I know the answers before you ask Phil mate

Diesel.... Yes!
Black..... Yes!

There you go  :lol:

Anyway have a good meet, have a pint on me! (dont hold me to paying for it mind!)


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

going to have to bail on this,got to take the missus out
cheers
jon


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

southTT said:


> going to have to bail on this,got to take the missus out
> cheers
> jon


no worries, just make sure you talk TT to her all evening :lol: :lol: :lol:

stu


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi guys sorry i can not make it to night. 

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
So, could you all please put the next one in your diary and be there under pain of death. I will be attending in my rental car  as I am now TTless. 
It will be the 26th August at the red lion at Longdon Green. I will post up the thread by the end of the week.
P.S. I will also alter my sig by then too.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Will do mate


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Phil are you and Stu still going tonight?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

eating as well still?

I want the pie, I've already decided.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Yes, we are eating as well.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry guys, won't be able to make this one


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Is this the place http://www.redliononthegreen.co.uk ?
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Firstly may I thank the folks that came for a pint. There were not many of us, but we had a good chat and you looked as though you enjoyed your pies.
John, yes that is the pub.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

southTT said:


> Is this the place http://www.redliononthegreen.co.uk ?
> cheers
> jon


Is this the next meeting place ? looks nice


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can we make sure the Rugeley meet os not between the 11th and 26th of Aug please or I can't attend the most local meet to me to date!?

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hey Phil, spoke to Audi, they'll do you a Sunburnt Orange TT with beige leather and a pair of welding goggles for £8.56 !!! or you can always go for the Isle of Wight option !!!! :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

bozzy96 said:


> Hey Phil, spoke to Audi, they'll do you a Sunburnt Orange TT with beige leather and a pair of welding goggles for £8.56 !!! or you can always go for the Isle of Wight option !!!! :roll:


If they can do orange leather I will go for it. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

by the way the welding goggles are for us !!!! :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Can we make sure the Rugeley meet os not between the 11th and 26th of Aug please or I can't attend the most local meet to me to date!?
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Sorry Steve it will have to be the 26th, as my Rent8l car has been booked for a few months to coinside with this.
Please try and juggle your diary to join us.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

This is in my diary and i am off work, so no worries about this one, ill be there


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry I will miss your toy Phil, gonna be getting some topless action on the Isle of Skye that week  , can you book another one up this neck of the woods soon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

forest said:


> Sorry I will miss your toy Phil, gonna be getting some topless action on the Isle of Skye that week  , can you book another one up this neck of the woods soon


Hi Forest,
Not at the price that it costing me. You will have to put up with the pics/story and then maybe book your own.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I will miss your toy Phil, gonna be getting some topless action on the Isle of Skye that week  , can you book another one up this neck of the woods soon
> ...


Oh well, it was worth a try. Hope you enjoy it. I like the look of your new toy that's on it's way

Iain


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Can we make sure the Rugeley meet os not between the 11th and 26th of Aug please or I can't attend the most local meet to me to date!?
> ...


Not much I can do then unfortunately!

There is no way that the Mrs will be particularly keen on cutting the holiday 1 day short to go to a local meet!

Gutted!

27th would be great!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Let me have a word with a few people and I will see if I can shift it a week.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> Let me have a word with a few people and I will see if I can shift it a week.


Wed 2nd of Sept looks great to me!


----------

